# Bremont Solo v. IWC Mark XVI



## meliaser

I am posting this on both forums to account for bias. One of these two watches will be my next purchase. This is a really really really tough choice. I will be wearing either primarily on the bracelet. I am curious to hear all pros/cons/opinions/anything. Any opinion about any aspect of either watch is greatly appreciated. What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## otown

I have always liekd IWC pilot watches but for some reason could never quite pull the trigger. It wasn't the price as i've owned watches considerably more expensive but my instincts were confirmed when i handled one in the metal and was underwhelmed. Nice enough watch but it definitely didn't wow me and offered little to jsutify the (steep) price tag. 
Although i have never handled the Solo it has several obvious advantages that i'm sure you've already noted. It is better specd, is COSC certified, has unique design dna and just looks flat out better plus its less mainstream. Factor in the hardened steel case and the cool factor and, on paper at least, it seems to be an easy choice.
This will be my first Bremont purchase at some point.


----------



## mattjmcd

My opinion mirrors the one posted above. I really like IWC as a brand. I own an AT2000Ti. I acknowledge that IWC was in part responsible for the look that currently defines the flieger/ pilot's watch. That said, I prefer the Solo. As previously mentioned, it is COSC'd, it is very hard, and it has more unique ( and better looking ) design cues with the lugs and case etc. Bremont is also a pretty cool young company. They are highly approachable, which is kinda cool.


----------



## valdarrant

Having owned the Bremont SOLO I can tell you it is really a fanastic watch for all the reasons already mentioned. I do want to highlight the customer service and accessibility. NO ONE and I mean NO ONE can say that any "luxury" watch company out there (lets not digress on the word luxury) is more accessible then the folks at Bremont or even Nick or Giles for that matter......and they are growing the right way. Slow, steady, solid product and most importantly amazing innovation!!!


----------



## samanator

I think all the previous posts are laser accurate on their points. If price is not a factor then I would just add that it comes down to new school versus old school look which only you can decide which is right for you. The IWC has a classic dial and hands in a traditional style case. The Bremont is classic on the face and hands with a unique (new school) trip-tick case. 

Just one point to be fair to IWC. They self certify their watches to their own standard which is said to be tighter than COSC standards. There are several brands that do this now. When the day arrives that Bremont has it's own in-house movements they would have to do this since COSC will only certify Swiss origin movements.


----------



## meliaser

Thanks for all your responses everyone. I hope to receive more. Not only does Bremont seem like the winner based on your comments, but also based on the fact that in 24 hours I have received 4 thoughtful responses on this forum and ZERO on the IWC forum. Seems to me that perhaps IWC owners and regular forum goers are a a bit snobbier and too cool to answer a legitimate question such as this? Anyone associate IWC owners as being snobby? I am definitely looking for a more understated and humble brand such as Bremont.


----------



## COZ

meliaser said:


> I am posting this on both forums to account for bias. One of these two watches will be my next purchase. This is a really really really tough choice. I will be wearing either primarily on the bracelet. I am curious to hear all pros/cons/opinions/anything. Any opinion about any aspect of either watch is greatly appreciated. What do you guys think? Thanks.


I am currently in the exact same position - deciding between IWC (MK XVI or pilot chrono 3717) and one of the Bremont models (Solo or MB II). Was able to handle the IWCs a couple weeks ago and they just didn't 'wow' me. The MK XVI has a nice clean readable dial but seemed to wear a little small compared to what I am used to (41-43mm seems to be my sweet spot). Haven't seen the Bremont in person but hope to soon. Know I didn't help much at all, but will be curious to what you decide.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mattjmcd

meliaser said:


> ... but also based on the fact that in 24 hours I have received 4 thoughtful responses on this forum and ZERO on the IWC forum. Seems to me that perhaps IWC owners and regular forum goers are a a bit snobbier and too cool to answer a legitimate question such as this? Anyone associate IWC owners as being snobby?


I noticed that you got a lot of looks on that thread, and no replies. That's a bit odd. I don't know if I'd read anything into that, but still...

Back in the "old days" the word around the campfire was that IWC did a full-on bench rebuild of the engine for many of the models not run by a manufacture movement. The result was supposedly a movement that was better than the stock ETA or whatever. These days, it seems like similar modding is still done, but by ETA iself, to IWC specs. Who knows? It *does* seem like some of the mystique and shine might have worn off of the entry-level IWC models, at least for some people. If this is the case, maybe people are a bit less enthusiastic about a basic model like the Mk watches and Pilot Chrono etc?


----------



## Noodlefish

I must admit that my road to Bremont started with IWC. I was almost entirely sure I was buying an IWC Portuguese Chrono but got distracted in Summer 2007 by the early press photos of the ALT1-C. After I'd seen that first photo, i just couldn't get the Bremont out of my head. Of course, I had to wait until about October before I actually got my hands on one... I'm not sure what swayed me. In the end, it was as much about how the watches felt in the hand and on the wrist as it was about the emotional connection. Long story short - I would always suggest that a potential buyer of any watch tries to see the piece in person before purchasing it... forums can help. But only you can decide.


----------



## ccoffin1333

Thanks for asking this question. I am torn as well. I once owned an IWC XV on a strap and its long gone. I have handled the Solo and was very impressed. I met Nick a few months ago and that was a great experience. So for me it will be the Solo. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## valdarrant

meliaser said:


> Thanks for all your responses everyone. I hope to receive more. Not only does Bremont seem like the winner based on your comments, but also based on the fact that in 24 hours I have received 4 thoughtful responses on this forum and ZERO on the IWC forum. Seems to me that perhaps IWC owners and regular forum goers are a a bit snobbier and too cool to answer a legitimate question such as this? Anyone associate IWC owners as being snobby? I am definitely looking for a more understated and humble brand such as Bremont.


The thin expensive glass that surrounds my mansion is very weak and I am not sure how helpful my generalization of other brands and owners would be so I won't. What I have found across the spectrum (including the Atlantic Ocean) is that each Bremont owner is unique and therefore as a group quite diverse. The interesting part to me is the favor if not favorable fanaticism that exists among the Bremont owners that I know. Now, I am prone to the dramatic and maybe fanaticism is a strong word, but for those who finally get to hear the Bremont history/story it easily becomes a point of no return on the path to Bremont ownership. A friend that once scoffed at me for buying a watch for $4000, now now owns an ALT1-C and is awaiting the arrival of his P-51 after attending a Bremont GTG


----------



## fasthandssam

I doubt the IWC owners are being snobby at all- probably busy or taking their time to give you a good opinion. Either way I'd give em the benefit of the doubt- we are all watch lovers here 

I do not own either watch, but given the choice I personally would take the Bremont. This comes down to 3 major factors: aesthetics, customer service, and brand image. Everyone here (and on other forums) raves about the excellent customer service of Bremont as basically unrivaled. In fact, I read a few accounts of people buying the watches and hating them but still remarking that the customer service was excellent. For me that is a big deal- if I'm spending thousands on a watch I want to be treated like it. I'm not saying that IWC has bad customer service, but simply that Bremont has exceptionally GOOD customer service.

Aesthetics is a matter of taste of course. But look at the case- Bremont has one of the coolest cases around, period. I mean, it can be argued that they are overpriced (same as IWC) due to the movements but go look at a hundred different watches, even pilot watches, and you will not find a watch case that looks as good as bremont in terms of classic yet fresh- look at the lugs man! My God those lugs! The IWC in question is a fine-looking watch to be sure- and I don't think you would be disappointed by it. But personally, Bremont looks a lot cooler.

Finally in terms of brand and brand image- to me (again very personal) I like Bremont as a brand. They are a small company, dedicated to their product, and unique. IWC is full of rich history and in that it far surpasses Bremont. But it is also much more common and also a large company that is owned by an even larger watch conglomerate. When I am buying a watch I like the idea that I am wearing something that was developed as a concept from the original owners and that feeling of exclusivity. As someone pointed out, classic old-school vs. new school. Bremont is just cooler to me as a company. If I was buying as a gift for my father, I would probably buy the IWC. But for me to wear personally, Bremont all the way! 

I would suggest you go to an AD and try them both on. Handle them in the flesh and go with whatever you enjoy most. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## jimyritz

I love the old school vs new school comparison in one of the previous posts....Couple of comments....

I've owned 3 or 4 IWC's (none were COSC) and all ran well with COSC specs. Many high end companies
don't certify with the COSC...Second, remember ETA is owned by the Swatch company so IWC is most likely
sending specs of what they want to ETA; they have to play by ETA's rules or use an in-house movement.
if they went in-house the price of their pilot watch would be a lot more.


I like my MBII but I wouldn't kick an IWC out of bed for eating crackers....

Cheers
Mike


----------



## meliaser

Thanks again for all your continued insight. Here is the count now:

Bremont forum responses: 12
IWC forum responses: 0

Still not buying that IWC owners are too cool to answer my legitimate question?


----------



## akit110

How about the more generous view that Bremont being the new enthusiasts' company will have a lot of Bremont owners who know the more established IWC model but not the other way around?

For the record, the one person who responded on the IWC forum...you outright corrected him on a couple of details of the Solo without any gracious acknowledgement of his larger response. Are you sure it is the IWC owners who are the snobs?



meliaser said:


> Thanks again for all your continued insight. Here is the count now:
> 
> Bremont forum responses: 12
> IWC forum responses: 0
> 
> Still not buying that IWC owners are too cool to answer my legitimate question?


----------



## meliaser

akit110 said:


> For the record, the one person who responded on the IWC forum...you outright corrected him on a couple of details of the Solo without any gracious acknowledgement of his larger response. Are you sure it is the IWC owners who are the snobs?


Yes, I am sure, and I graciously acknowledge your response.


----------



## slashd0t

IMO it's as simple as this... The Bremont solo (in their own words) is "Inspired by the classic pilot's watches from the 1940's". Who designed and made those watches in the 40's? IWC, Stowa, Laco and Lange...

Not saying Bremont is a bad watch (actually looks to be very nice), but, IWC has something that the Bremont will never have... When you look down at your wrist and see an IWC pilot watch, you have a piece of history on your wrist.. When you have a Bremont pilot watch on your wrist, you have a nice pilot inspired watch on your wrist..

Quality wise I doubt the IWC is any better, but, IWC can command the price based on their history. Just a thought..

I own a Mark XVI and it's the best watch I have ever owned - even over my Rolex GMT-IIc.


----------



## valdarrant

History is a tricky thing in the context of value specifically adding value. Heaven's know it can certainly take away from it. 

What has been so interesting for me (as I have gone on my watch Walk-About) to learn are the brands that have a long honored history and reputation that I have subsequently found out are now owned by a completely unrelated entity. That entity could be an individual or a large corporation. The history of Bremont is not as long per se but I like that it is consistent, owned by the founder's who personally involve themselves in particularly customer service.

So Buy the SOLO!


----------



## mattjmcd

valdarrant said:


> History is a tricky thing in the context of value specifically adding value. Heaven's know it can certainly take away from it.
> 
> What has been so interesting for me (as I have gone on my watch Walk-About) to learn are the brands that have a long honored history and reputation that I have subsequently found out are now owned by a completely unrelated entity. That entity could be an individual or a large corporation. The history of Bremont is not as long per se but I like that it is consistent, owned by the founder's who personally involve themselves in particularly customer service.
> 
> So Buy the SOLO!


I think I agree. IMO IWC is one of the "good ones" ( for lack of a better term ), along with Rolex and many others. Still, a company and its pedigree are only worth so much if the specific model in question is living up to its historical standards. It's also helpful if the history and aura lend to high resale as it does with brands like Rolex. But consider this: at one point back in time, Rolex was the upstart newcomer without any history relative to IWC. At some point, the "lack of history" millstone falls away from the neck of a newish brand, and if the quality and service reputation are good at that point, it becomes moot. IMO Bremont are on track to hit that point fairly early on.

On balance, I'd still recommend the Solo over the Mk.


----------



## fasthandssam

slashd0t said:


> IMO it's as simple as this... The Bremont solo (in their own words) is "Inspired by the classic pilot's watches from the 1940's". Who designed and made those watches in the 40's? IWC, Stowa, Laco and Lange...
> 
> Not saying Bremont is a bad watch (actually looks to be very nice), but, IWC has something that the Bremont will never have... When you look down at your wrist and see an IWC pilot watch, you have a piece of history on your wrist.. When you have a Bremont pilot watch on your wrist, you have a nice pilot inspired watch on your wrist..
> 
> Quality wise I doubt the IWC is any better, but, IWC can command the price based on their history. Just a thought..
> 
> I own a Mark XVI and it's the best watch I have ever owned - even over my Rolex GMT-IIc.


I have to agree on this point. I would still pick the Solo due to it looking better to my taste, but there is no question that IWC has the historical factor that Bremont (so far) can only imitate. Teaming up with companies like Martin Baker for actual testing rather than just promotion is definitely a step in the right direction, and as mattjmcd pointed out everyone started as the "newcomer" at some point. Bremont may one day have real chops for aviation watches, but IWC definitely beats it in terms of historical significance, as the Solo is in fact an homage to classic IWC pilot's watches.


----------



## pixelstate

I have also been looking at IWC (Mark XVI or Chrono) as my next watch purchase... but got sidetracked by Bremont... 

It started when I got it into my head that the Mark XVI was just too small for my (7.25") wrists 
This started me looking at the new Bremont Solo... but I quickly fell for the MBII in orange...

I was lucky enough to be able to get to a London AD and try on various Bremont Models and I'm very close
to pulling the trigger... The only delay being a worrying 'fault' with the MBII that I was about to buy...

I contacted Bremont regarding my experience and they have been very helpful in their responses to
date...


----------



## Richard Landis

Greetings, Gentlemen. This is my first post here. I too have been looking at an IWC (Portuguese Chrono) as my next timepiece purchase, when my jeweler suggested I investigate the Bremont brand, which I'd never heard of (just yesterday). I'm now in love with the Solo, with silver dial (as it's the only one with the raised markings). I'm a bit thrown by the brown band...jeweler suggested switching to a black band, or even perhaps rubber strap. What would be your advice, given my color choice, of the band/strap?
Thsnk you all in advance, for your advice.
R


----------



## valdarrant

If you do a search here and there for me and white solo you will see I am a huge fan. Few shots of my SOLO and MB II on a few different straps...


----------



## G-F

Richard Landis said:


> Greetings, Gentlemen. This is my first post here. I too have been looking at an IWC (Portuguese Chrono) as my next timepiece purchase, when my jeweler suggested I investigate the Bremont brand, which I'd never heard of (just yesterday). I'm now in love with the Solo, with silver dial (as it's the only one with the raised markings). I'm a bit thrown by the brown band...jeweler suggested switching to a black band, or even perhaps rubber strap. What would be your advice, given my color choice, of the band/strap?
> Thsnk you all in advance, for your advice.
> R


Not sure on the rubber strap. The Solo is classy and rubber shouts sporty. If you like black, maybe get the black leather or wait for the upcoming vintage black. I have a vintage brown and it is an amazing strap. In fact, if I were you, I'd buy the solo on brown vintage and would order a black vintage as soon as they are available. That way you could switch the looks as you please.


----------



## jdouglas996

meliaser said:


> I am posting this on both forums to account for bias. One of these two watches will be my next purchase. This is a really really really tough choice. I will be wearing either primarily on the bracelet. I am curious to hear all pros/cons/opinions/anything. Any opinion about any aspect of either watch is greatly appreciated. What do you guys think? Thanks.


Having recently purchased a solo on bracelet I can say that the watch is one of my items i can not live without. My iPhone used to be the first thing i reached for in the morning (sadly), but now its my solo. At times i find myself just looking at how subtle the watch is. I constantly get compliments from random people (whether they are "watch people," or "non-watch people." Having said that IWC pilot was on the top of my list, but after reading more on Bremont i felt it was the right choice. Not a day goes by where i am not thankful for my decision. I even go back to see the IWC from time to time to see if i will have the slightest bit of remorse, and i don't have a fraction of regret. The solo lives up to its name. If you're not fortunate to have a budget to spend $10,000 + on a timepiece this is the watch to have, and you can use it from diving in Cozumel, flying in a Cessna, or an accessory to a wardrobe. Love this watch and the Brand. Oh and on a side note.... my friend has a "similar ceramic piece" from IWC that he spent about $14,000 on and I constantly get more kudos on the SOLO. Make sure if you have a thin wrist that you consider the 37. wears very well if you have a thinner wrist or smaller hands. Not to sound bias another option would be the "SINN flieger" very attractive piece if you don't want to to spend more than $3,000 and not go mainstream. Cheers.


----------



## WorldTime643

Hello I haven't posted on this forum before but I also went through the Solo vs MKXVI dilemma 

I'd set out to buy a Mark XVI but before I could locate one a Solo came up for sale at a great price so I bought it. While I loved it I wasn't sure I'd keep it because not long after I did locate an IWC and I was sure I'd keep that instead, being my original choice. However while the IWC has a beautiful dial and is really top quality (and mine was running +/- 1 sec per day), I just felt it wasn't worth the price, it's quite small for me at 39mm and I found the Solo just a nicer all round watch with that incredible legible dial and case design. Long story short, I ended up flipping the IWC and keeping the Solo and I doubt I'll ever sell it.


----------

